# Steamboat Willie Steampunk



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 13, 2012)

Gary outdid himself creating this blank from a vintage Steamboat Willie watch face. I definitely was sweating as I got it close to the bushings. I can not believe how fantastic this pen is. It definitely will be displayed proudly in my collection for a while. Enjoy!


----------



## alphageek (Jan 13, 2012)

Excellent blank and nice kit choice.  My kind of pen  

P.S. Very different than the big name one that I posted today, but just as nice.   If you ever get sick of it in your collection, it would look great in mine! (Now that I officially have the start of a Disney Pen collection!)


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, Eric!!!!

That's all I can think of----wow--nice blank, Gary!


----------



## paintspill (Jan 13, 2012)

was the steam boat willy picture the watch face? that is awesome. my wife would lose it for this pen. that is awesome


----------



## PSU1980 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow Eric , that pen is unbelievable.  I love it.

Tim


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Jan 13, 2012)

That's my new favorite pen!


----------



## CaptG (Jan 13, 2012)

paintspill said:


> was the steam boat willy picture the watch face? that is awesome. my wife would lose it for this pen. that is awesome



I will jump in and answer that for Eric.  Yes, it is the face from a vintage Steamboat Willie watch.  I got lucky when I found that watch.

Nice Job with it Eric.  I told you it would go O.K.


----------



## ghostrider (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks awesome!

I would have liked to stay around to see it finished, but my ears were ringing.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow that is a nice pen.


----------



## chrisk (Jan 14, 2012)

Outstanding pen!


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 14, 2012)

Very nicely done for the blank and finished pen!
:clown:


----------



## Knucklefish (Jan 14, 2012)

Holy cow, thats awesome. Youre lucky to have such a beaut!


----------



## thewishman (Jan 14, 2012)

That is gorgeous!! That would be hard to let go. Well done, Eric.

The Capt. does beautiful work. That is a home run!

*Vive La Emperor*!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 14, 2012)

that is an unbelievable looking pen! Great job by both of you!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## sumterdad (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow that is a great looking pen


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 14, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jan 14, 2012)

I had to UNLIKE that so I could LIKE it a second time. ZOMG that is probably the best watch part pen I've seen so far.


----------



## RichB (Jan 14, 2012)

I have to say YOU OUT DID ME ON THAT ONE.  One fantastic job Eric.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 14, 2012)

That's awesome!  Eric you scored big with that one!  Great looking pen and blank!  I love everything about it.  Outstanding work by both of you!


----------



## Toni (Jan 14, 2012)

Thats one incredible pen!! Way to go Eric and Gary!!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you all for the very kind words.


----------



## benson09876 (Feb 1, 2012)

*WOW*

Great blank and amazing pan. I hope to be able to make some that nice one of these days.:laugh:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 2, 2012)

Definitely a cool pen Eric. Gary really showed his stuff on this one.


----------



## glycerine (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll sum up what everyone else has posted... WOW!!!


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 3, 2012)

WOW, this is a keeper.


Scott


----------

